# Long time lurker...



## Master Shredder (Feb 3, 2013)

Just wanted to say Hi. I've been lurking on here and reading different threads about boards which has been helpful.

I have been boarding for 3 years. I've been to the local areas in Ontario and I have gone out to Tremblant, Jay Peak and Killington. 

I currently have a 160w K2 Turbo Dream and 155w Burton Hero. I interested in trying out a few lib tech boards.

At the moment, Im trying to learn how to ride switch, butters and Id eventually like to try some jumps.


Cheers


----------



## Optikal_Illuzion (Sep 14, 2012)

Welcome to the forums!

Which local areas do you go to? Did you check out the Burton demo day today at HSV?


----------



## Master Shredder (Feb 3, 2013)

Optikal_Illuzion said:


> Welcome to the forums!
> 
> Which local areas do you go to? Did you check out the Burton demo day today at HSV?


Thanks for the welcome!

I go just about everywhere. Usually where ever my friends and I can get a good price on lift tickets.


----------

